# Universities in Spain: UNED?



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Good early morning to those of you in Spain,

Has anyone, or any of their families, had any experience with the UNED (Universidad Nacional de Educación a Distancia)? I'm looking at doing a masters next year, and don't know anyone who has had any experience with the university.

I hope you're all enjoying the beginning of summer!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

halydia said:


> Good early morning to those of you in Spain,
> 
> Has anyone, or any of their families, had any experience with the UNED (Universidad Nacional de Educación a Distancia)? I'm looking at doing a masters next year, and don't know anyone who has had any experience with the university.
> 
> I hope you're all enjoying the beginning of summer!


Hello,

I have no experience with UNED myself, but I have come across a few people (3 or 4) that went to UNED. No probs reported. 

UNED is very popular as you can take the distance courses (educación a distancia). I heard it is the biggest uni in Spain but I can't confirm whether it is true.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks much for your reply. Very glad to hear folks haven't got complaints!


----------

